# Still didn't ID the Jotul Combi imposter...



## 5 Furnace (Mar 27, 2013)

pictured on the left- it has "Made in USA" cast into the back.  The latching door has finely geared cremone bolts to latch the door shut.  Not Jotul, but looks conspicuously like the Combi- not Morso, and not Taiwanese.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

There have been many instances over the years of cheap imports copying the castings right on down to the "made in xxxx".  It is possible that you are dealing with something of this nature.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 13, 2013)

That would be my guess, too. It looks similar to an old Jotul model but more like a cheap import copy.


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sometimes the answer just isn't what you want to hear. This, and the ones next to it are in fact, Knock-off's. Sorry. If they were quality stoves, the maker would make it clear by putting their name front and center.


----------

